# feral



## Lee (Jul 28, 2001)

Lee here, 
I got a feral from a rehab place up the road, I have had him for 2 years now . He had a shattered wing bone from a bb gun and was bleeding badly , I called my VET and he said welll !! aint much can be done!!! i decided to do all i could to help this little guy. I operated on his wing and installed a brass wire in his bone and sewed him back up ..... to make a long story short he healed well and can fly he dont fly far but he lives in one of my lofts with the other birds and when i open the trap for exercise he flys to the ground and usualy up on the roof . He has taken a mate and i have raised 4 Ybs from him they are real good birds and can home with the best .. I think that a feral shows us what it takes to be a survivor i have learned a lot about pigeons by looking at him and sometimes he comes up to me and acts like he is hurting i pick him up and make over him some and look at the old scar he closes his eyes then he flaps his wings like he is happy .. God puts many things in our path and i am thankful one of them is the pigeon.........


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Heck, Lee! How did you manage to do that with the wire? Sounds like a very skilful job.

Sounds like that's one pigeon who knows who helped him and appreciates it

John


----------



## Lee (Jul 28, 2001)

*wing*

Lee here, 
John thank you ,, well some pigeon bones are hollow no marrow and this bone was one of them it will however make the pigeon lose one of the air sacks so some oxygen loss is happening i am sure. but he does well and i dont make him fly if he dont want to ....The wire was a brass welding rod that i boiled to sanatize there was no flesh to cut just skin and a topical anestetic worked just fine and i did consult a surgeon who has some intrest in pigeons and he checked the bird after it healed ... this bird is a friend for sure always comes to the gate to see me when i am around the loft if i hold my hand down in front of him he will try to feed me by sticking his beak between my fingers and pumping like he would with baby .....I am sure they know when they are helped and when you mean them no harm i have just seen too many pigeons lay still while i work on them and even after they are well they like to be checked for the injury ,,kinda like a kid .................it is amazing, it truely is


----------

